# Compact Track Loader in snow



## Guch710 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey everyone... Looking for a little info from those of you running CTL in the snow? How do they do? What should I expect? Are they extremely tough to use?

I have a condo association in which we have to remove the snow from the residential driveways. (62 units, driveways are roughly 20'Wx45'L) My thoughts are back dragging with a plow/pusher and then stacking snow out of the way... My main concern is back dragging and traction with a CTL, I'm assuming I am going to float on top of the snow and/or slide around. Anyone have any experience with this type of situation? I am planning to use a Takeuchi TL8.

Thanks for your input. I am open to recommendations on other snow removal techniques.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Not worth a damn without snow tracks.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

We have camplast SD tracks and they work fine, they are advertised as all season tracks, as our machine required new tracks when I got it, I opted this route so I didn't have to buy 2 new sets... polar tracks have great reviews too but are winter onlys from what I know and about $4k.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats a great sized machine, check out this smaller machine.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Guch710 said:


> Hey everyone... Looking for a little info from those of you running CTL in the snow? How do they do? What should I expect? Are they extremely tough to use?
> 
> I have a condo association in which we have to remove the snow from the residential driveways. (62 units, driveways are roughly 20'Wx45'L) My thoughts are back dragging with a plow/pusher and then stacking snow out of the way... My main concern is back dragging and traction with a CTL, I'm assuming I am going to float on top of the snow and/or slide around. Anyone have any experience with this type of situation? I am planning to use a Takeuchi TL8.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I am open to recommendations on other snow removal techniques.


I've used a couple different styles in the winter, we have a large block style track on the bobcat brand skid steers and this style on the ASV and Terex ( same machine ) This wide track works really well, good traction, will push a lot of snow. The blocky tread is hopeless and can hardly get around ( in the winter )


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

scottr said:


> View attachment 166851
> 
> 
> I've used a couple different styles in the winter, we have a large block style track on the bobcat brand skid steers and this style on the ASV and Terex ( same machine ) This wide track works really well, good traction, will push a lot of snow. The blocky tread is hopeless and can hardly get around ( in the winter )


i agree, on all of our 2010+ deere CTLs, we're going to go with the cat/asv style treads eventually, the block style on deere/bobcat are bad in two ways in winter, if its icy, its like being on rubber tire slicks, and they rattle you around on bare pavement, so its almost nicer with some snow pack but less traction.


----------



## Guch710 (Mar 9, 2016)

The ASV style (and CAT mtl) are definitely going to be better I understand that, but for those of you that run bobcats or other brands with the ctl track design are the snow tracks worth the money and do you then use those tracks for summer work as well? Or should I look into a "bar" style track (similar in appearance to the ASV style) as they will be a middle ground of good summer and winter work? 

Thanks for all your thoughts and inputs


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

When we got are SVL90 the tracks were whipped... as we needed summer and winter tracks and $10k later, we opted for camoplast SD tracks which they clam are "all season" at just over $3k they work just fine all year round!! GOT about 700 hrs on them now and there at about 50%...


----------

